# barn find !!!



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

first day on this site!!! so back in 1988 schwinn premis was my first real race bike that i bought and then 6 months later got hit by a car and it got destroyed. I’m always checking cl and ebay then it happened i found listing for schwinn premis. I clicked on link and was shocked to see and exact duplicate of my old premis even the profile aero bars.I went at bought it right away.The guy didn’t know much about bike except that his boss rode it 2 times then put it in a shed ,still had original tires on it. I took it home cleaned it put new tires on and rode 10miles it was awsm. i’ve attached pics


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2019)

Welcome! looks like it just came out of the carton.


----------



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Welcome! looks like it just came out of the carton.



with exception of some scratches from being moved around it’s in amazing shape i’m going to put a better pic of rims to show almost zero brake ware


----------



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

88premis said:


> first day on this site!!! so back in 1988 schwinn premis was my first real race bike that i bought and then 6 months later got hit by a car and it got destroyed. I’m always checking cl and ebay then it happened i found listing for schwinn premis. I clicked on link and was shocked to see and exact duplicate of my old premis even the profile aero bars.I went at bought it right away.The guy didn’t know much about bike except that his boss rode it 2 times then put it in a shed ,still had original tires on it. I took it home cleaned it put new tires on and rode 10miles it was awsm. i’ve attached pics
> 
> View attachment 993833
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

Little sidenote after I wrecked the  premis 
 I ended up buying a Schwinn aluminum 564 frame from a local bike shop and took all the components from the premis and put them on it. I had to sell it about a year later and still regret it 20+ years later . I’m dong research and starting  to find i had a rare 1 cause of dark blue color. Hate to say it but i would sell premis to get another blue 564!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2019)

Cool road bike...but did it _really_ come out of a barn?? Let's see pics


----------



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

yes shed/barn the guy i bought it from said his boss gave it to him for some work he had done. It was in shed since 89 or 90 in fact the original tires still had nubs on them and pics r in original post  but i can attach pics again if u can’t see them for some reason


----------



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool road bike...but did it _really_ come out of a barn?? Let's see pics



just put more pics on


----------



## schwinn564 (May 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool road bike...but did it _really_ come out of a barn?? Let's see pics



just put a bunch more pics on


----------

